

Why is Emacs used by everyone interviewed in Coders At Work? - rayvega
http://stackoverflow.com/q/3300668/4872

======
1tw
I find it fascinating that every time I see an emacs vs. vim debate nowadays,
everyone refers to the fact that it's a 'holy war' then proceeds to discuss
the relative merits of the two editors sanely and without rancour.

